# Obtaining birth certificate for Mozambique birth (during Portuguese territory)



## goodwithnumbers (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi,

Following Brexit in the UK, I want to try and get Portuguese citizenship.

My father was born on Ilha de Mocambique in the 50s and then lived in Mozambique until the late 70s when the country became independent of Portugal and citizens had to choose either the Pt or Mz nationality. My father and his family chose to remain Portuguese and moved to Portugal. My grandfather remained Portuguese for the remainder of his life and was buried in Lisbon in the late 90s. My uncle still lives in Lisbon and I visit every few years and I speak OK Portuguese.

My father had a Portuguese passport but then moved to the UK and in the early 80s obtained a British passport having married my mother. He then never renewed any Pt documents and remained in the UK.

I have two options:
a) get my father's passport/citizenship back and then apply myself (and then my children) - he is not as concerned with the current climate as he is a bit older now
b) apply via my grandfather - who died Portuguese, which apparently according to the 2015 nationality act is a key condition for grandchildren around the world to apply

Key documents:
- I can get hold of my granddad's death certificate from my uncle
- I do not have my grandfather's birth certificate and I'm not even sure where he was born (I think he moved to Mozambique as a toddler himself)
- My father also does not know where his birth certificate is either (see below)

I'm guessing I need my father's birth certificate for option a), and for option b), I would also need it to prove the deceased is actually his father, i.e. my grandfather - how do I get hold of this given he was born on Ilha de Mocambique and not sure if he was registered there or on mainland Mozambique?

I have read what I believe are all the threads on this topic (although some are outdated with govt websites having changed) and cannot find the answer to my query.

Do I have much of a chance in this mission? 

All the reviews of the Pt consular services in London I've read lead me to believe I won't be seen for months and even then it would just be a meeting to get this sort of information. Any good experiences?


----------



## GavSch (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi, I’m in a similar situation in need of a fathers birth certificate from Mozambique. Just finding out if you came right ?


----------

